# Stradic 4000FI Bad Experience



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

I had been looking around for a new spinning reel for a while, and wanted something light with a fast retrieve for throwing metal. I found a Stradic 4000FI new in the box on ebay for $130. It almost sounded a little too cheap, but the seller had excellent feedback and several thousand transactions, so I went ahead and pulled the trigger.

When I got the reel it was in the box with all of the paperwork, spare spool, lube, pouch, etc. and it looked brand new without a scratch on it. The drag and the handle both felt silky smooth, and the bail clicked over very smoothly. I started spooling it with fireline, and noticed that it seemed to lay the line very unevenly, as shown in the first picture. I'm not positive that this was from the reel, I may not have had quite enough tension on it. Then I accidentally dropped it onto the carpet from about 2 feet up (I was sitting down) and the bail snapped in half. I couldn't believe it broke so easily. I was down in Hatteras at the time it happened, and when I was packing up to leave I guess I forgot the drag knob. 

So now the question is, should I bother ordering a new bail and drag knob from Shimano, or just give up the stradic and start looking for a more durable reel? Have any of you had problems like this? 

Disregard the scrapes on the reel, I got angry and chucked it when it broke, stupid I know...


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a stradic and 2 saros which are basically the exact same reel. All three were bought on ebay. All are spooled with braid and no issues at all. Sounds to me like you got hold of a bad reel. I haven't gotten burned on ebay... yet. But I guess it happens from time to time.


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

Have you contacted Shimano? It wouldn't surprise me if they'd send you the parts no questions asked. I've never dealt with Shimano (pretty much only have Daiwa spinners).


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

atblis said:


> Have you contacted Shimano? It wouldn't surprise me if they'd send you the parts no questions asked. I've never dealt with Shimano (pretty much only have Daiwa spinners).


I agree here, call um up and I think they will atleast help you out. I am a Daiwa spinning man also. Had those Shimi's and never did like um....


----------



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

Sounds like you have a lemon.Call Shimano send it back and you'll be fixed with in a few days.There customer service is very good.
DigitalDagger sells shimano cheaper than ebay for the most part.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Contact the seller. If hes a good guy, he will send another reel. Shimano is the last choice as you did not buy it retail. It may be a knockoff. Seller first, shimano next, and tell the seller that is your next step and let them know where you got it. EBAY and pay-pal have gotten me a few times. I have gotten some great deals to, so it worked out. Pay-Pal has never stood up even when EBAY banned the seller.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

That spool looks weird, I'd say that there was way not enough tension when u spooled the fireline. u really have to spool with a decent amount of tension w/braid or you get lumps or the line will dig in on the hookset, etc. plus looks like maybe too much line on the spool, leave at least 1/8" from the of the spool next time...


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Send it to Shimano, get a replacement, sell the replacement, buy a Soron.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, as to the break, it looks like that reel hit the floor at exactly the wrong angle, to break like that. But I cannot imagine that part being very expensive, and I will agree with the above comments on calling Shimano for a replacement.
I bought a reel used and it was missing the covering cap on the opposite side of the reel handle, and even after telling them that I would pay for it because I bought the reel used they sent it to me free of charge. They were great!
Second, as to the way that spool loaded the braid;
One of the goodies that you should have gotten in the box is an envelope of shims / thin washers to use under the spool when loading braid.
Sometimes it goes on fine, sometimes not. 
The shims are to use if it is loading it heavy at the top or bottom. Takes a little experimenting to get it right, but they should solve that problem.
And as someone else mentioned, it also looks like the braid went on with too little tension.
But call the California office about that part. My money says they send it to you no charge, and can probably also offer help with the spool filling issue.
I've got three of them, and all are in perfect working order, and all love braid.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

You can tell that you didnt use enough tension on the line when spooling it on. If you look at the top pic on the left side of the spool you can see small loops sticking out...this should never happen. You want it on there nice and tight. My advice is to either send it into Shimano and have them fix it for you or order the new bail arm and fix it yourself....then find a field, baseball field, etc. Tie your line to something stationary....open the bail and walk out all of that line...close your bail..tighten your drag and reel it back in with a bent rod. Best way to get it packed on super tight


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

It looks like you have too much line on the spool and you probably spooled it on your self. A good piece of advice would be to get a tackle shop to spool that line on for you they can get the line on with much more tension from their line spooling machine.

I hope your reel is a real Shimano. Call them with your needs. They have real good customer service.


----------



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I had my buddy applying tension with a gloved hand while spooling. The loops in the pictures are just from the last dozen or so wraps, which came loose when I cut the line. I have spooled other reels with powerpro myself and have had no problems, but this is the first time I've used fireline. I guess I will be contacting Shimano to get another bail arm and a drag knob...


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

greg12345 said:


> That spool looks weird, I'd say that there was way not enough tension when u spooled the fireline. u really have to spool with a decent amount of tension w/braid or you get lumps or the line will dig in on the hookset, etc. plus looks like maybe too much line on the spool, leave at least 1/8" from the of the spool next time...


Huntingwood.....I dont' know if you got a bad reel but I do know that I will also make mention that it appears from the pics that you need to put the braid on tighter (pack it on) than I think from the pics did.

Reelturner


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

huntingwood said:


> Thanks for the responses. I had my buddy applying tension with a gloved hand while spooling. The loops in the pictures are just from the last dozen or so wraps, which came loose when I cut the line. I have spooled other reels with powerpro myself and have had no problems, but this is the first time I've used fireline. I guess I will be contacting Shimano to get another bail arm and a drag knob...


Did you try to spool the line on without the drag knob in place?


----------



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

Haha is that a serious question? How would that be possible?

No I had the drag knob on and tight and had a buddy applying tension with a gloved hand, so it felt reasonably tight. But maybe he just didn't pull quite hard enough...I would think that there would be less tension on the line when reeling in a lure than what my friend was applying.


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

I've used nothing but Stradics for 10-12 years, give or take and Ive never seen or heard of that happening. if it is a new reel, give Shimano a call, they should get you what you need. Good luck


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I have the exact same reel. Don't be surprised if they say "send it in", and get charged $30 for the fix. That's what happened to me, but my bearings went bad after about 1 1/2 years of heavy use. I bought mine new from a local tackle shop. Let us know what Shimano says, I'd be interested. On a side note, when I put the spare spool on it (came with it), the drag is locked. No budging it no matter how loose you set it. Great reel....when it works 

Skunk


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

huntingwood said:


> Haha is that a serious question? How would that be possible?
> 
> No I had the drag knob on and tight and had a buddy applying tension with a gloved hand, so it felt reasonably tight. But maybe he just didn't pull quite hard enough...I would think that there would be less tension on the line when reeling in a lure than what my friend was applying.


Huntingwood

I think your correct in saying that there would probably be less tension while reeling in a lure than what maybe your friend was applying while spooling your reel.....lets presume that.

But when spooling mono/braid, when they say to pack it on.....pack it on

You pull it off, walk back across a field and if it isn't somewhat quite better "to suit your satisfaction" then box it to Shimano. I'll still be surprised if you don't come out ahead with your purchase as I have used Stradics and been quite pleased.

Reelturner


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

i would go with a quantum cabo, or a diawa sweep fire rod combo. buy the rod at midwesthuntersoutlet.com for 8 bucks


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

the way the line is layed looks like the spool shaft is bent.

that being said, all my small reels are Shimano FX 2500/4000. $14.99 and I haven't had an issue out of any of them.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Drag up an older post is cool. I use braid Only on 1 lite spinner. Always use your hand to put tension on the line. Always need to do this, even with mono.


----------



## indigobay (Dec 20, 2011)

*Shimano stradic 4000fi problems.*

Bought this reel from the US and had it shipped to the UK for the cost of $150.
Under filled this reel with 15lb Spiderwire braid and it's possibly the worst lay of line I've seen on any reel.
No matter how much tension I put on the line, it fills the top part of the spool much more than the bottom creating havoc when casting.
A few weeks ago the drag clicker broke, now this week the drag knob fell to pieces as I turned it.
I'm unable to fix it now and have almost given up with this reel, is there anywhere I can buy spares as they don't sell the stradic front drag in Europe.
I also have a stradic 5000fi I bought from the US that I have used far more which is still working perfectly with out any issues.
Would appreciate any advice/help.
Thanks


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

dont know why the drag knob would be falling apart, but regarding your problem with the line lay, have you tried removing the spool and adding one or two of the washers onto the spool shaft? they are small black washers that come as extras with the reel. these washers are added/removed to raise/lower the height of the spool to adjust line lay. hope that helps.


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

annnnnnnnnnd rereading this thread i see my answer has already been given. o well.


----------



## dangie704 (Jun 4, 2009)

wow cant believe you ran into that problem.... first nice reel purchase was a daiwa coastal 4000... lost so many plugs and rigs that i finally lost the darn thing..... next bought a 6000 fi then a 2500 saros then a 4000 symetre then a 3000 ci4 then a 5000 sustain and have never looked back.... was very tempted to buy a 5000 penn conqer but i just fell in love with shimano.... send it in and get it repaired.... that reel is worth the investment.... but to save you all the trouble how about you send it my way.... ill even pay shipping and give you extra$$$$$.... im in the market rite now for that same reel ..... j/k get it fixed you wont regret it....


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

dangie704 said:


> wow cant believe you ran into that problem.... first nice reel purchase was a daiwa coastal 4000... lost so many plugs and rigs that i finally lost the darn thing..... next bought a 6000 fi then a 2500 saros then a 4000 symetre then a 3000 ci4 then a 5000 sustain and have never looked back.... was very tempted to buy a 5000 penn conqer but i just fell in love with shimano.... send it in and get it repaired.... that reel is worth the investment.... but to save you all the trouble how about you send it my way.... ill even pay shipping and give you extra$$$$$.... im in the market rite now for that same reel ..... j/k get it fixed you wont regret it....


Thread is over a year old


----------



## indigobay (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info, will try those washers.
Still looking for a new drag knob but not having any luck.
It broke by turning the knob to change the spool, then it came away in two half's leaving the waterproof seal behind with the nut still attached.
It's been a duffer from day one, a real dud of a reel.............


----------

